# هل تريد صناعة طائرة تحكم عن بعد بنفسك... اليك كلمة السر



## تنّاروت (27 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لا اعرف ان تعرض لهذا الموضوع في المنتدى من قبل .. المهم اذا كنت راغب في صناعة طائرة تحكم عن بعد بنفسك تكون بسيطة .. وسهلة التركيب اذا انت تبحث عن SPAD او Simple Plastic Airplane Dsigne
وهي موديلات يصنعها الهواة من مواد بسيطة 







بسيطة في تركيبها 
ليس فيها كثرة تعقيد 
مع ملاحظة ان بعض المواد يجب شرائها جاهزة لان لا يمكن تصنيعها كالمحرك وجهاز الارسال 
بعض هذه النماذج بسيطة جدا كهذا 







توجد الكثير من المواقع التي تعطيك مخططات لمثل هذه النماذج لكن وجدت ان هذا افضلها 
http://www.spadtothebone.com/SPAD/

ففيه تفاصيل ادق كهذه مثلا 
http://www.spadtothebone.com/SPAD/SRR/



ارجوا ان يكون الموضوع نال اعجابكم وشكرا


----------



## professor: ali (27 مايو 2009)

أخي ممكن توضع لنا الوصلات المباشرة من الموقع نفسه لشرح كيفية تصنيعها من الصفر إلى النهاية ؟! طبعاً طائرة *spad في الأنتظار .
*


----------



## تنّاروت (28 مايو 2009)

اخي ممكن توضح اكثر عن اي وصلات تسال


----------



## professor: ali (28 مايو 2009)

أخي أنا أريد صنع طائرة لأسلكية وأضع فيها كاميرا كانت كاميرا تلفون او كاميرا عادية ولكني أريد أن أرى شرحاً لكيفية صنعها كيف أصنعها خطوات الصنع كيف ماهي الأدوات التي احتاجها ؟!


----------



## تنّاروت (28 مايو 2009)

اوكي 
فهمت عليك
لو تريد طائرة بسيطة وسهلة فعليك بموديل اسمه FPB لانه ساهل ومش معقد هذا الي في الصورة تحت 



شوه هذي مصنوعة من كرتونة سجاير










لا يحتاج لتركيب اجنحة 
بسيط التركيب جدا ...
بالنسبة للمواد 
الهيكل
هم يستخدمون نوع خاص من البلاستك coriplasic لو حصلته كويس ما حصلته استخدم ورق مقوى بس ايكون قوي وخفيف او استخدم ( الخفاف ) styrofoam حتى هو جيد .. 
المحرك 
اعطيني شوي وقت حتى اجدلك بديل مناسب 
جهاز التحكم خذه من سيارة تحكم عن بعد بس ايكون مداها كويس 
بس في حاجات لازم تشتريها لان حتى المخضرمين في المجال يحتاجوا الى شرائها .. وانا معك على الخط في اي مساعة

خد هذا مخطط جاهز 





وهذ موقع فيه كل شي عن هذا النوع من الطائرات
http://www.spadtothebone.com/pizzabox.htm

تجد فيه مخططات فيديوات صور كل ما تحتاجه


لو ما اردت صناعتها اشتري طائرة جاهزة انا جربت الشي ونجح معي 
هيا رخيصة عندنا في ليبيا لو اردت ابعث لك واحدة


----------



## professor: ali (28 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي

شكراً عزيزي على تواصلك معي ، لكني لا أجد الشرح المفصل والواضح لصنع طائرة من الصفر إلى النهاية ، ولكني أسائل عن مواقع لبيع طائرات لاسكلية حبذا اخي لو تنصحني بطائرة لاسكلية قوية مهما كان سعرها وتضع لي الموقع الذي يقوم ببيعها وان تكون الطائرة قوية من حيث الاسلكية ويكون مدى الاسلكي بعيد / ولكني كنت أحب أن اصنعها بنفسي ولكن للأسف لاجد شرح مفصل ، ولو وجدت يا اخي اتمنى ان تضعه لي فأفضل صنع طائرة على شراءها .


----------



## عاشق2009 (28 مايو 2009)

ارجو الضوضيح اكثر وارجوا ان طعطينا استفادا لانوا نادر ما ري الاشياء عندينا موجودة


----------



## تنّاروت (28 مايو 2009)

عفوا اخي ألان فهمت لان هناك فرق بين انك تريد صنع طائرة او تريد الحصول على طائرة كالفرق بين انك تريد سيارة او تريد صناعة سيارة ..
طالما انك تريد شراء طائرة فهي متوفرة في عدة اماكن 
في أمريكا وكندا يمكنك شرائها عن طريق الانترنت 
هذه بعض المواقع
www.bananahobby.com

www.*raidentech*.com 

www.*rctoys*.com

لو تعرف حد يجيبهالك من الصين تكون ارخص
اما عن صنعاتها اخي عاشق فانا حاولت ان اصنع واحدة لكن للاسف ولاني اعيش في المنطقة العربية فوجدت انه من الصعب الحصول على المواد الاولية الا من الخارج الموقع الاخير متوفر فيه المواد بكثرة شوفه ..لان المشكلة في المواد مش في كيفية صناعتها . وفي نهاية الامر ذهبت واشتريتها من السوق بحوالي 35دينار أي 26$.
لو ماعرفت كيف تحصل عليها انا مستعد ان اشتريهالك من هنا ... ولعيونكم يا شباب ... بس لا احد يتجسس بها على غيره هههههههههههههههه








هذه طائرتي ، صينية الصنع ادائها لاباس به وسعرها كذلك


----------



## جاسر (28 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

موضوعك ممتاز وتفاعلك ممتاز ...

وفقك الله ونفع بك


----------



## professor: ali (28 مايو 2009)

شكراً أخي على المواقع ،وسوف أحاول شراء واحده ، ولكن سيبقى الحلم هو صناعتها لانه سوف أحس بالذة ، ولكن أخي الكريم حسبت انك قد صممت طائرة لاسلكية ، ولكن دعنى نناقش كيفية التصنيع فمن الممكن أن نستطيع يوم من الأيام ، اخي تناروت هل من الممكن لنا أن توضح لنا في الأول جميع المواد اللازمة لتنصيع الطائرة الاسلكية وان تحدد لنا ماهي المواد التي يصعب الحصول عليها ، واشكرك مرة أخرى على المواقع .


----------



## تنّاروت (29 مايو 2009)

اوكي اخي البروفيسور 
اذا اردنا صناهة الطائرة فنحن نحتاج الى توفيرثلاث اشياء مهمة 

السيرفو 



على الاقل 3 قطع

المحرك



قطعة واحدة

جهاز الارسال



قطعة واحدة 

متى ما توفرت هذه المواد يصبح من السهل صناعتها 
وشكرا


----------



## professor: ali (29 مايو 2009)

اهلاً من جديد أخي 

هل من الممكن ان توضح لي أهمية كل قطعه ؟! وفي أي مكان أحتمال توافرها ؟ ، او اذ لم أحصل عليها في بلدي هل من الممكن شراءها من الخارج عن طريق النت ومن أي موقع ؟


----------



## تنّاروت (29 مايو 2009)

بالنسبة للمحرك : هو الاساس لعمل الطائرة

جهاز الارسال : مهم ايضا فهو الذي ينقل الاوامر من قائد الطائرة او الشخص الذي يتحكم بها الى الطائرة

السيرفوا : هو الجهاز الذي يحول الاشارة او الامر الي حركة فالمعروف ان الطائرة يتم توجيهها بتغيير اتجاه ما يسمى بالزعانف..
اما عن طريق الحصول عليها لا اعرف ان مانت متوفرة في بلدك لكن في الموقع الاخير رايت العديد من قطع الغيار معروضة للبيع او ادخل للقوقل وابحث في خدمة قوقل للتسوق وستجد الكثير منها ..
وبالتوفيق


----------



## professor: ali (29 مايو 2009)

اهلاً من جديد أخي ، 

لوفرضنا حصلت على جميع تلك القطع ، ولكن كيف سوف ابدء التصنيع هل سوف تقوم بوضع شرح بالصور ونقوم نحن بتطبيق ماتشرحه لنا ؟ ام لديك خطة أخرى ؟


----------



## تنّاروت (30 مايو 2009)

اكيد يا اخ علي 
المخططات متوفرة على الانترنت وما في مشكلة ...


----------



## professor: ali (30 مايو 2009)

خلاص يا اخي أشكرك على مساعدتي ، وسوف اقوم بشراء جميع القطع التي ذكرتها سابقاً ومن بعدها سوف أخبرك بالرسائل الخاصة لكي نفتح موضوع شرح نضع فيه الشرح المفصل بالصور ونطبق من بعدها ،ونضع نتائج التطبيق على هيئة فيديو ، تحياتي لك عزيزي .


----------



## تنّاروت (1 يونيو 2009)

نعم 
بس حتى اسهل الموضوع خلينا على المحركات الكهربايئة لان في نماذج سهلة زي الي تحت







ولو ما لقيت محرك خلينا ندخلوا على (السلوب ) هذي طيارة تطير من غير محرك ... شراعية... وهي بسيطة جدا
تحتاج فقط الى سيرفوات






هذي صورتها

قد اكتب عليها موضوع المدة الجاية مع مخطط الكامل لصناعتها


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (9 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور مشكور مشكور الله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## dreams1804 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم

جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## dreams1804 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم

جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## ahmed arfaoui (12 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اريد صناعت طائرة خفيفة الوزن و اريد التصاميم اللازمة لصناعته 
و شكرا


----------



## nimmmo3 (18 يوليو 2010)

انا كنت عاوز اعرف اجيب منين السيرفرات والمحرك من مصر
علما بأنى عاوز محرك بنزين


----------



## the black knight (27 يوليو 2010)

مشكوور اخي جدا على موضعك وارجو في المستقبل القريب ان تجد شرح افضل ومفصل


----------



## ahmed arfaoui (27 يوليو 2010)

شكرا صديقىى على هذه المعلومات القيمت


----------



## dreams1804 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## مسلم موحد بإن الله (10 نوفمبر 2010)

صناعة شيء بيديك له نكهة خاصة و لو بسيط


----------



## FETHI025 (19 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


مشكور على الموضوع المقدم من جنابكم


----------



## أمير المنسي (27 يناير 2011)

موضوع مميز بارك الله فيكم ... ما مدي إرتفاعها؟


----------



## zakaria2001 (22 سبتمبر 2012)

nh


----------

